# Should I get certified (CPC-A) to find a job?



## CyndiBrennan (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello,

I recently completed a course in Medical Coding from USCI and am currently searching for work. Every job I have seen so far requires experience and certification is preferred. Do you think it would greatly improve my chances of getting hired if I got certified (but still had no experience)? I am contemplating putting my job search on hold to read the AAPC's official study guide for the CPC exam, so I can be prepared to pass it.

I am okay with the idea of getting another job within the healthcare industry first before becoming a coder. The problem is, I am afraid my coding knowledge will not stay fresh in my head (use it or lose it!). It does help to read the Coding Edge, now Cutting Edge magazine, but I wish I had more sample medical reports/operative notes to code for practice.

Any suggestions? Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you to all who have contributed to this forum. 

- Cyndi Brennan


----------



## sctaylor (Jan 22, 2013)

I would encourage you to get your CPC-A because more education is always beneficial.  However, I would continue to look at getting your foot in the door by getting an entry level job first.  There are many CPC's out there who are looking for a job so don't be stuck on only applying for coding jobs at first.  More companies are willing to promote within.  Good Luck!


----------



## KatieByfield87 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Cyndi Brennan*

Hi Cyndi,
My name is Katie Byfield and I have been training in the Medical Coding field for the past 3 years taking the CPC exam more than once and have failed it. I would advise you take classes at the Continuing Education building at your college that prepares you specifically for the CPC exam. I took one in Jacksonville, NC and it changed my life. It was affordable and the teacher was amazing. The exam is very difficult and time is the culprit. 

Also, dont necessarily look for "Medical Coder" job titles, put your focus more on receptionist type jobs like in an outpatient/urgent care facility like Doctors Care and Nason Medical (these are just in the SC area, I dont know where you live) but these are the areas that you will get experience at and get your foot in the door with learning how to code. Trident Technical College has a great internship with great rotations at awesome doctors offices. I had the same problem you did when I started out, but ive learned so much. 
Don't lose hope and never give up! You will get where you need to be in time! God never gives you anything you cant handle!

-Sincerely,
Katie Byfield


----------



## jamesrtaylor (Feb 2, 2013)

I am in the same boat, Cyndi. I finished the USCI program in November, just signed up for my AAPC membership today.

Next CPC exam in my area is in March (have 1 week to register)... so I'm trying to weigh my options. After reading some threads on here, I'm having some doubts about it.


----------



## rjackman (Feb 2, 2013)

*Don't waste anymore money*

Cyndi,
 Hi! I hate to be a downer but I have been searching for any kind of job in any medical office I can find but have been unable to. I would not waste any more money on coding. I would try to get my foot in the door first before taking the certification exam. If you get in then you can study for the exam. It is a very hard exam and it is timed also which makes it more difficult. It might be to your advantage to get your foot in the door and after making sure it is a fit, approaching your employer and telling them about your coding. They might help you get trained in ICD-10 which is going to start soon. I have found you can't depend on the AAPC externship for helping you get any experience. 
 I am so disappointed in the fact that I can't find a job anywhere in the medical industry that I am contemplating relocating. I would do so without looking for reimbursemnet. 
 That is just my opinion. Ultimately it is up to you. Good Luck in whatever you decide to do!


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 3, 2013)

I have to agree with those who are telling you to get the foot in the door job, but…
I can’t agree with some about getting the CPC.
I say go for it if you really want to be a coder. It’s almost impossible to get a coding job right out of school, but having your certification shows that you are truly dedicated to becoming a coder. Besides, having a certification usually equates to higher pay.
I recommend for now concentrating your job search on a foot in the door job. I started at check-in and a year later I’m now a coder coding and posting charges! I know part of the reason I’m a coder now is because of my CPC certification. Everyone in my practice that is a biller/coder started somewhere else.


----------



## CyndiBrennan (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for your advice. I really appreciate it. I think I am going to hold off on taking the exam. At least the 2013 coding books I bought will be good until the end of this year. I will go through the CPC study guide I got from AAPC just to keep it all fresh in my mind, but I am sure I would not be fast enough to take the exam anytime soon.

Good luck to all who are "in the same boat". Let's keep trying and never give up!

-Cyndi


----------



## tdvrana (Feb 11, 2013)

I am in the same boat. This whole endeavor has been quite an eye-opening experience to say the least. The most frustrating aspect of it all has been the fact that no one wants even your foot in their door for entry level positions without experience. I worked very hard at my coding course and passed my CPC exam on my first try only to now view ad after ad stating (some are even in all caps!) "must have experience"--and that's for the receptionist's job! I realize that I have to start at the bottom and do not have a problem with that, and I completely understand busy employers needing their staff to be ready to work, but if they could just give us newbies, who are very eager to learn and do well, a chance at least at entry level positions without requiring experience that sure would be great. 

I like your attitude, Cyndi! You are right, let's keep trying and never give up! Best of luck to you!

Theresa


----------



## Donna9873 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Cyndi,

You and I are in the same boat. I took my first CPC exam in December of last year, failed it, and have been looking for work and trying to get my foot in the door since January 18th and no one wants to talk to me about an interview because I don't have any experience. Anyway, I just wanted to encourage to not give up and to go for your CPC certification! 

God Bless,
Donna


----------



## nomadone (Feb 14, 2013)

*Fool proof way to get a coding job*

Volunteer to work for 30 day trial.  Worked for me, reply for details.


----------

